# my boys - then & now



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

My boys are just under 6 months now and have been looking back through some of the many pictures I have taken of them. its amazing how much they have grown and developed, both physically and with their personalities. thought I would share these two pics of them. the top one was the first picture I saw of them from the lady at the rehoming place, the second was taken last night when they decided my laundry basket was ideal for mountineering


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw I love your boys. I wanna come and ratnap them


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous boys!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw wow, theyre beautiful! they've changed tonnes! did you even notice it til you look at the pictures?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What handsome menrats they have turned into:thumbup1:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


> aw wow, theyre beautiful! they've changed tonnes! did you even notice it til you look at the pictures?


could tell they were growing but didnt realise just how much and how different they looked. suppose when you see them every day little changes are hard to detect. wonder what they will look like in another 6 months!


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

manic rose said:


> could tell they were growing but didnt realise just how much and how different they looked. suppose when you see them every day little changes are hard to detect. wonder what they will look like in another 6 months!


Much Fatter


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

dorris1988 said:


> Much Fatter


:blushing: I do spoil them a bit but hope they arent too fat :blushing: try to stick to healthier treats


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

They don't look fat to me! Nothing wrong with a little fat rat, they are happy with a bit of chub on them


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

dorris1988 said:


> They don't look fat to me! Nothing wrong with a little fat rat, they are happy with a bit of chub on them


lol. am new to keeping rats. these are my first ones even tho have wanted rats for many years. always worrying about overfeeding/under feeding them


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awwrh, they look very cute! :001_wub: it's amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so cute and I bet they are naughtyer. My friend got me a callendar once with thiner pets than mine. People said I over feed mine. I said those on the calendar with anerexic supermodel rodents. lol


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> They are so cute and I bet they are naughtyer.


yea they can be quite naughty but they are far too sweet to tell off  I'm just far too soft!


----------

